# Almost got fined at LAX



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

yesterday i got a ping from lyft
it told me to pick up on the second floor, when i went to the ramp towards the departure theres this cop behind me on a motorcycle i was like darn this guy knows what im gonna do
so i tried to slow down a little to see if he will try to over take
cop just stayed in my back :/ i was kind of dont know what to do and was like man im getting caught today....
then i keep on going he then changed lane and moved ahead then stoped ahead of me lolll.... in front of my pass.... i was oh mannn
then i stop there hahah i should have keep going but im thinking this guy is going to follow and stop me anyway so i did stop
he approach me saying is there a reason why ur picking up here???
mannn oh mannn was i nervous...
didnt know what to answer
then suddenly someone radio him.. he then told me to go down for pick up....
looks like i got save by someone on the radio hahha

man was i lucky

i ended up calling my pass and told her to call a cab i apologize

so my question is
is it illigal for lyft driver to pick up at LAX? i know uber is not allowed. but lyft keep saying u can but it has to be on the second floor...

man first time i felt like i was working with illigal drugz ://


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

KrisThuy said:


> yesterday i got a ping from lyft
> it told me to pick up on the second floor, when i went to the ramp towards the departure theres this cop behind me on a motorcycle i was like darn this guy knows what im gonna do
> so i tried to slow down a little to see if he will try to over take
> cop just stayed in my back :/ i was kind of dont know what to do and was like man im getting caught today....
> ...


Uber is negotiating an airport p/u deal, till then they promised to display trade dress and do only drop offs
I think it's better not to p/u because it can break that deal.
I
I can't explain why lift makes you bite the bullet on the 2nd floor over there


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

Yes it is illegal for Lyft to pick up passengers at LAX. They tell you to go to the top floor because they think they wont get caught up there and in the preliminary agreement (that was never passed) with that airport it was suggested that maybe the TNC's could operate only on the second floor to alleviate traffic at the lower level. That agreement however was never solidified between any of the TNC's and the Airport. 

And the truth is picking up on the second floor has been a no no for many years and doing it makes you stick out like a sore thumb. But Lyft knew that the LAX police teams assigned to catch them picking up would most likely only be working on the lower level where pick ups are traditionally done. 

What you got was just an uninformed cop. He told you to pick up at the lower level not because he knew you were a TNC driver they just tell everyone to pick up at the lower level. Because trying to pick up at the top level messes up the traffic flow when everyone is trying to drop off people and one yahoo is waiting there for people trying to load luggage. Sometimes the general public tries to do it so they do not have to deal with he traffic on the lower level. You can get away with it if your passenger does not have to much luggage. But most of the times the cops get you for a parking ticket at least.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

I believe that there was a report of a Lyft driver in the last two weeks who was impounded for doing the top level pickup for Lyft. You might have skated on an impound, and not just fines.


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

Correct OC and that just goes to show you most cops will not bother with this issue. There are teams assigned to to this on a regular basis. But that cop on the bike his primary concern is keeping traffic moving he is not going to stop for 30 minutes and do an impound. This is why the chances of getting caught are pretty low for Lyft to break the rules. I would say at the most 2% of their airport pick up's result in an impound. They can live with those costs.


----------



## UberMalibu (Sep 6, 2014)

I would think that they wouldn't want to add traffic to the upper level as people are in more of a rush seeing as they have a flight to catch. I would not do a pick up there, and especially wouldn't trust the childish and unstructured people at Lyft to explain the rules. On the other hand Black and possibly SUV can in fact pick up from LAX.


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

thanks for the info guys but does lyft pay the bills if u get caught?


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

I you follow their guidelines and have the trade dress, it would be pretty bad if they didn't back you up.

I had a Lyft request at LAX right after I heard about the impound. I cancelled it, as I did not want to risk it.


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

KrisThuy said:


> thanks for the info guys but does lyft pay the bills if u get caught?


They do Kris, You have to come up with the cash to get out of impound but I hear they reimburse on the next pay period. They also give you like 50 rides credit so you can still get around and handle getting the car out of impound. Will also assign a lawyer to represent you if it gets to a court date. Most of them have been handled with a fine as a settlement to the court hearing.

The procedure was outlined in an PUC presentation. Keep in mind you can only get away with this once:

A misdemeanor citation issued by LAX police for unlicensed carrier operations may be resolved by a "civil compromise" with the CPUC if the carrier waives its right to a court hearing and agrees to pay an administrative fine to the CPUC. Otherwise, the matter is referred to the City Attorney's Office for possible criminal prosecution.
In the majority of cases, the carrier opts for a civil compromise and pays an administrative fine to the CPUC. With the assistance of CPUC staff at LAX, the carrier may pay its administrative fine and get its vehicle released from impound all in the same day. The civil compromise of a misdemeanor citation is offered to first-time offenders only.

http://www.cpuc.ca.gov/NR/rdonlyres...UC01577657v1Power_Point_for_32212_Meeting.PPT


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> I you follow their guidelines and have the trade dress, it would be pretty bad if they didn't back you up.
> 
> I had a Lyft request at LAX right after I heard about the impound. I cancelled it, as I did not want to risk it.





Walkersm said:


> They do Kris, You have to come up with the cash to get out of impound but I hear they reimburse on the next pay period. They also give you like 50 rides credit so you can still get around and handle getting the car out of impound. Will also assign a lawyer to represent you if it gets to a court date. Most of them have been handled with a fine as a settlement to the court hearing.
> 
> The procedure was outlined in an PUC presentation. Keep in mind you can only get away with this once:
> 
> ...


darn that sounds really bad :/ glad i got saved lol hahha wont ever try again


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

I would just keep going till you get caught. Chances are slim and there are no real consequences. Unless those damn careless tow drivers scrape your car. Just try to get any money out of them! Take lots of pictures as they are loading it up so you can prove what condition your car was in at the inevitable small claims hearing.


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

Walkersm said:


> I would just keep going till you get caught. Chances are slim and there are no real consequences. Unless those damn careless tow drivers scrape your car. Just try to get any money out of them! Take lots of pictures as they are loading it up so you can prove what condition your car was in at the inevitable small claims hearing.


hmm


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Walkersm said:


> They do Kris, You have to come up with the cash to get out of impound but I hear they reimburse on the next pay period. They also give you like 50 rides credit so you can still get around and handle getting the car out of impound. Will also assign a lawyer to represent you if it gets to a court date. Most of them have been handled with a fine as a settlement to the court hearing.
> 
> The procedure was outlined in an PUC presentation. Keep in mind you can only get away with this once:
> 
> ...


The last paragraph is what is the real issue here.

That is in your file. Every time you go before a judge they see your file. Been here multiple times? They will know. So even if you get no points...even if you don't have a guilty verdict on your record...they know what you have paid and why.

Civil adjudication? Uh...ok. But your car was still towed. Anyone here care to tell how easy it was to go through that?

When someone asks you to break the law I would advise you to think twice. Or at least ask them what part they will play in your support. Then think if that part is worth it.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

If you are afraid don't go there. On the nights you are more ballsy or desperate, by all means.

Don't expect us to evaluate your risk tolerance level for you.

Do the math in your own head and decide.

It's part of the cab business. You may think uber is different but in the end you are just a cab for cheapasses.

Some risks you take and some you don't ... just like passenger profiling in a cab.


----------

